# pecl-APC



## Mwh65 (Aug 20, 2012)

I've just updated my FreeBSD 9.0 server to version 3.1.12 of pecl_APC and cannot get it to work. It throws all sorts of memory errors in my phpBB3 forum. I have currently disabled the apc.so extension to keep my website running.

I did the following to install pecl_APC ...


```
cd APC-3.1.12
phpize
./configure --enable-apc --enable-apc-mmap --with-php-config=/usr/bin/local/php-config
make
make test
make install
```
which went well except that all 56 tests failed, if that can be defined as went well.

Any ideas.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 20, 2012)

Use the port Luke!

www/pecl-APC

Chapter 5 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------



## Mwh65 (Aug 20, 2012)

I did use the port. I had to change to the /usr/ports/www/pecl-APC/work/APC-3.1.12 directory to prevent phpizer from throwing a config.m4 error.

Unless of course that isn't what you are referring to and I'm missing the point.


----------



## Mwh65 (Aug 21, 2012)

Okay, I have messed this up a bit and had better start from the beginning.

On Sunday morning the update to pecl-APC 3.1.12 was offered by the nightly CRON job, which I installed using portupgrade -arR

Everything was fine until midnight when Apache gracefully restarted, which then promptly caused errors everywhere on my phpBB3 forums due to the apc.so extension being loaded.

Tried to find out what was going on which lead me to use the above commands in an attempt to fix it, which it didn't.


----------



## knarf (Aug 24, 2012)

I have the same problem on three machines now, portdowngrade to pecl-APC-3.1.11 helps.


----------



## DeadLoco (Aug 28, 2012)

Got the same problem after pecl-APC updated to 3.1.12

APC docs also says:

*apc.shm_size integer* -- The size of each shared memory segment in MB. By default, some systems (including most BSD variants) have very low limits on the size of a shared memory segment.

Looks like default value previously leaved untouched now is too small to contain cached objects. After changing to
*   apc.shm_size="128M"*
all errors goes away


----------



## gedge (Aug 28, 2012)

I am getting these:


```
[Tue Aug 28 07:46:56 2012] [notice] child pid 65805 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
```

as well as


```
[Tue Aug 28 08:05:27 2012] [error] [client 192.168.1.1] PHP Warning:  require_once(): Unable to allocate memory for pool. in /www/foo123.php on line 26
```


----------



## gedge (Aug 28, 2012)

portdowngrade to the version date 2012-05-16 fixed it for me, thanks knarf


----------



## Mwh65 (Sep 8, 2012)

Happy to report that updating to 3.1.13 has now fixed the issue that I was getting ...



> APC 3.1.13
> - fix num. segfaults by revert rev. 326820 and issue reported in bug #69972


----------



## knarf (Sep 10, 2012)

I can confirm, pecl-APC-3.1.13 fixes the problem.


----------

